# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  PERFORADORA PARA POZOS DE AGUA EN VENTA

## Alper

Srs:
Si esta interesado en obtener agua del subsuelo, es posible que le convenga adquirir un equipo de perforación, antes de contratar uno.
Por el costo de perforar uno, puede adquirir un equipo, de segundo uso y en operación.  1422723281550.jpg1422722736519.jpgPOZO JOSE-HUACALOMA 3 2015-10-24 012.jpgPOZO JOSE-HUACALOMA 3 2015-10-24 001.jpg 
Estoy encargado de la venta de un equipo de perforación de pozos tubulares para abastecimiento de agua.
Fácil de operar. *Características:*
Operativo, ubicado en Chiclayo.
Equipo Electro-Hidráulico.
Gran torque.
Fácil de operar por dos personas. Entrenamos al personal.
Diámetro de perforación variable. Se adapta a sus necesidades. Hasta 120 mts.
Es un equipo transportable sobre ruedas, consta de tres partes: 
   Grupo electrógeno con motor Mercedes Benz.Económico.
   Cabina de mandos.
   Torre de perforación, para tubos de 3" de diámetro y 3 mts. de largo.
   Además tuberias y accesorios diversos, bomba de lodos, etc.  Mayores informes al telef. RPC 987-894-586Temas similares: POZOS Y BOMBAS DE AGUA Realizamos Estudios de Prospección Geoeléctrica  SEV para la perforación de pozos de agua Pozos de agua Bomba de Agua Manual De Palanca hecha en Fierro Funddo para Bombeo Pozos Artesanales El problema  del agua  y  el saneamiento legal de los pozos  de agua

----------


## Alper

El precio de venta es de US 25,000, se capacita al personal. Fácil operación.POZO AGE LA COLPA 058.jpgPOZO AGE LA COLPA 283.jpgPRUEBA DE REBOMBEO-10-07-11 032.jpgPOZO GUIDO 007.jpgPOZO GUIDO 006.jpg

----------


## cafa26

No tengo dinero pero puedo pagar con tierras...

----------


## Alper

Realizada la consulta, solamente está en venta, no para canje.

----------

organicoperuano

----------


## Alper

Es mejor tener disponibilidad de agua de reserva para evitar perdidas en sus cultivos.POZO LA CICTORIA-INCISO PAJARES 2015-10-12 003.jpgPOZO GUIDO 013.jpgPOZO GUIDO 007.jpgverificar 264.jpgPRUEBA DE REBOMBEO-10-07-11 023.jpgmediante un pozo tubular. Una opción es tener un equipo de perforación de bajo costo y alto rendimiento.

----------


## Alper

Agua abundante para su fundo,granja, industria ó vivienda.
Perforadora rotativa en venta, Electro-Hidráulica, fabricación nacional. En operación.
La operan dos personas. Se entrena al personal, y servicio de consultas de la misma. Informes: 987 894 586

----------


## Alper

Perforadora rotativa para pozos de agua. Baja inversión. Buenos resultados. Fácil de operar. *Informes t*elef. 987-894-586

----------


## viccarr

HOLA  AMIGO ME PUEDES  DAR  LAS CARACTERISTICAS  TIPO DE MAQUINA  MARCA   ETC    PRECIO    favor enviarme a mi correo  viccarr@gmail.com

----------


## viccarr

me  equivoque  mi correo es  viccarr6767@gmail.com

----------


## ROBERTO EUGENIO

Estimado amigo:
Tiene todavía el equipo de perforación para la venta?, de ser positiva su respuesta favor comunicarse a mi e-mail: transcala1@hotmail.com
Si llegamos a un acuerdo le comunico que el equipo será importado a Ecuador, estoy cotizando en otros lugares, por lo que es conveniente el menor precio posible, y la descripción de todos sus componentes como: brocas, tubos de perforación, tamaño de la torre, profundidad de perforacióm. etc, etc.
Saludos 
Roberto

----------


## ROBERTO EUGENIO

Estimado amigo, soy de Ecuador, me interesa el equipo, requiero información completa de todo el conjunto como: cantidad de tubería de perforación y acoples de ser necesario, puntas de perforación y diámetros, grupo electrógeno de cuantos KWatts, precio puesto en Ecuador o en la frontera. Precio y papeles de propiedad.
Favor respoder a mi e-mail: transcala1@hotmail.com

----------

